# The Maine Coon show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

A lovely day at the Maine coon Cat show, it was lovely to see and catch up with some of our Northern friends that we don't usually see, the weekend started on Friday with the kittens first bath and blow dry, we thought that they wouldn't be too keen, but after the initial start up of the dryer they were great and took it all in their stride, then there was the 4am start in the car, again after the initial shock of being in a moving vehicle, and the usual mention on Heart radio, and Polo to show them the ropes, a few miles down the road and they all went quiet, so our next milestone with the kittens was the penns, how would they cope..... well it was like they've been doing it for years, they both sat at the front of the penn and enjoyed all the attention.

The kittens both did us very proud, they both got 1st in their opens but didn't get the BOB Boudicca was placed in all her side classes and Xena placed in 2.

Polo, Oh my boy did us proud, in his first Olympian and he got reserve to the lovely Jaques, Jaques also got the BOB but Polo was placed well in side classes and got himself a trophy for best presented cat.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Great cats, lovely rosettes, congratulations.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Your cats look absolutely lovely. Well done on all the ribbons


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They're both gorgeous, but I definitely have a massive soft spot for Polo <3 <3


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

How adorable!


----------

